# The Toolbox Plinker



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post here and I wanted to start off with slingshot I made.
It's the best piece of junk I've ever made.









I took a pair of (very small) pliers, stuffed them with a bit of paper towel (to keep it from closing and also to make a ergo-grip-thing) and shoved an old sharpie into the mix.

I actually took a bit of care in making the pouch.








Made out of 2 layers of crappy felt and some red thread (obviously?).

The rubber bands are just the basic office variety. 3 on each side and a couple more to hold them on.

I've only shot it a couple times so far but both seemed to hit pretty hard and also shot very accurately, much to my surprise.

Has anyone else "MacGyver'd" together a slingshot before?
If not, I dare you to.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

I think it's great. I still have the first railroad spike knife I forged and stuck the first tree limb that I could find to cut and stick on as a handle.
It's only sharp until you whittle something with it (like a natural catty) and would be junk to anyone else but to me it just feels good in my hand and I will keep it longer than the custom knives that I make now.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bopaloobop said:


> Has anyone else "MacGyver'd" together a slingshot before?
> If not, I dare you to.


 welcome to the forum ! theres a lot of us that " Mcgyver " . just do a " scrap " search and youll see a lot on here .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

doesn't look to pretty but it looks functional (which is all that counts)


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the rubber grip on the pliers give it a nice finger hold. And the grip is really comfy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

My first home made was a potatoe masher with the plunge removed leaving two perfect dankung like forks .... Still shoots as accurate as anything I take my time over ...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey I like your inventing spirit and welcome to the forum! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What Tex said. . . Welcome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and have fun with your shooter.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

welcome, and good idea on the pliers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A slingshot after my own heart! I do a lot of that sort of thing myself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

I also have one other "real" slingshot made by bikermikearchery with some flatbands. I love it.
This design (different slingshot)


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a HTS design that mike "borrowed"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> That's a HTS design that mike "borrowed"


STOLE!


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Woah guys, let's not start a lynch mob.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's common knowledge. Im just giving credit where it's due. I like your pinker though.


----------

